# Calf won't eat grain or grass



## Tbobb (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a 1 mth old angus calf. I bottle feed her 3 bottles a day. She is not interested in grain or grass, but will eat it if I put it in her mouth. On her own, she will not eat it. She has a problem with her back legs and needs help standing and walking,so she's not out with the others. Any suggestions on how to get her to eat grains/grass?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

About 1 month is when mine starting eating grain on their own, so I am not so sure she is so far behind. Some will take to it sooner but I count on their starting to eat it on their own at between 3-4 weeks of age. How much milk are you feeding a day? Usually a calf gets 1 gallon of milk a day - spread over 2-3 feedings. Are you feeding more than 1 gallon a day? If so, she might be too full to want to eat anything else. I have two 7 week old steers. They weren't eating their grain as well as I would like to see either. Since they are almost ready to wean, I cut them back to 1 qt of milk- 2 times a day and now - walla! they are eating their grain lickety split.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Cut back on the milk per day and grain will begin to look like caviar. Not sure what three bottles means in milk volume....Callie is right calves will generally start eating grass and grain regularly around 30 days old...You maybe worrying more than you should. I wouldn't eat grain either if you keep giving me milk&#8230;Sucking is just more fun.&#8230;.Topside


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Tbobb said:


> I have a 1 mth old angus calf. I bottle feed her 3 bottles a day. She is not interested in grain or grass, but will eat it if I put it in her mouth. On her own, she will not eat it. She has a problem with her back legs and needs help standing and walking,so she's not out with the others. Any suggestions on how to get her to eat grains/grass?


I wouldnt panic just yet. I raised a lot of bottle calves and most of them began eating grain at about a month old, but many went six weeks. Also I only gave mine two bottles per day, one morning and one evening. Even that was watered down considerable from the instructions on the bag. I learned quick that feeding the "recommended" amounts listed on the label was a sure way to kill a calf! Leave your calf some grain in the stall, keep it clean, and let it eat what it wants up to about two pounds per day. That may start this week, maybe 2 or 3 weeks down the road yet. Good luck!


----------



## Tbobb (Mar 21, 2011)

she gets 6 qts a day and always wants more---she sucks my boot and pants for 10 minutes if i let her. i started to give her some grain and clover before giving her b-fsat this morning and she did seem more interested. but after a bit she would buck her head like, "ok, i ate it, now give me milk!" i started to give her and extra 24 oz of water with her milk today also. i can't leave anything in the stall with her b/c she has a problem getting to her feet and will knock over everything. which brings me to her having navel-ill. i noticed yesterday that she had a swollen joint on her front leg. vet says that is probably what it is and we will give her antibiotics today. we got her from the vet b/c the owners were having her put down due to her inability to stand. we took her in at 4 days old. i assumed that if she hadn't had colostrum after birth, that at least she had some at the vet. i am new to this, so i am learning a hard lesson of ask every and all questions, even if you have no real idea if it applies. i should have followed up on the colostrum to clarify and probably should have been taking her temp as a precaution. she is a very sweet calf and i would hate to loose her. anyone have experience with navel-ill?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you want her to eat more grain, cut back on the milk to four qts a day. Only use a calf starter feed. I'd also quit with the bottled water too. How about putting her water pail outside her pen and have her reach through and drink...Or hang her water bucket inside the pen on the pen's wall...Enjoy your calf....Topside


----------

